# How is your gas milage?



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

Greetings all.... 

I was curious to know how everyones gas milage is? I didnt buy the car for fuel economy, however, I want to make sure I fit into the average of the GTO community!! I have a 2006 M6 4000 miles... mostly city driving getting less than 15 miles a gallon. Can everyone post year/ transmission/ and milage so we can get an average?? Thanks all... I love this forum!! :cheers arty:


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

2006 automatic, 3000k miles

I live in the country. Our county highways are posted 45 to 55 speed limits and 30 mph in the town. I get 18.5 mpg on average. If I use the a/c, I lose that milage and that average will bump down to 17/16. On the state highway with a posted speed limit of 65 or 75 mph, I can get 20/21 mpg.

I'm using the stock 18" tires and I keep the air pressure in the tires at 33front/39rear as advised by the manufacturer. There is a sticker in the drivers side door to tell you your tires air pressure in case you forget. Maintaining the proper air pressure does help keep the milage consistant.

I was wondering if using premium gas would help get better milage on a performance car, but I havent seen a noticable difference yet in using regular vs premium unleaded.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

2004 M12, 14,xxx miles, I get 25+mpg on the hwy. I don't drive the city.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I have an 06 a4 with 3000 miles. I drive half highway, half city on a tank and average about 17-18mpg. If I only drive highway, i see as high as 24mpg


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

mostly short trips...2006 A4 with 17s...33/39psi in tires as well...about 13mpg on the short trips...but that LS2...sweeeeeet!... 
Bill


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

14K 05 Auto I get 17.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

*Driving Miss Daisey (lol)*

What am I doing wrong that I cant get 24mpg highway?  

Does cruise control effect the average mpg? 

Also, I wont drive over 80mph on the highway. I cant hammer on this car because my husband will literally bury me if I get any tickets and raise the insurance premium on him.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

daisey if your driving a gto, what does your husband drive?:willy:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Daisey_Moonshine said:


> What am I doing wrong that I cant get 24mpg highway?
> 
> Does cruise control effect the average mpg?


Nothin, driving like a GTO should be driven. When the wifys with me I drive like Miss Daisy lol. 
I hear that you get the best mpg without the cruise control, just a steady foot. My guess is because the cruise control is constanly moving the throttle:confused .


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

bigmac said:


> daisey if your driving a gto, what does your husband drive?:willy:


Motorcycles first. Trucks second. He likes them because he can work on any truck in his own shop and also because he likes safe vehicles. He is a firefighter (part time) and he has had to cut people out of their own cars. He is very worried the GTO is not as safe as I would be in a truck if I were involved in an accident.

If it were up to him, he would have me in the hummer h3, but this car was purchased just for me. It's my hearts desire. My last car was a 2001 VW Passat 4 motion (AWD) and the average mpg in that car was 17 highway.


----------



## I_AV8_4U (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I have an M6 with 3k miles. I get 18-19 city driving it like it kicked my dog. On the hwy, it gets right at 23 mpg at 80 mph with cruise on, and 26 mpg at 65 with cruise on. I was hoping to get a couple more out of it, but hell, my Mustang GT only got 23 on the hwy!
Could be worse, wife's HEMI JGC gets 11 city and 17 hwy - and that's with cutting off half the cyls when not needed!!!
Btw, cruise helps due to the fact that the throttle does NOT move as much.
Troy


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

I assume that a manual transmission gets better milage then? Hmmm. I guess that could also make the difference from what I am getting highway. There has also been alot of construction zones and heavy traffic to pass through on our state highways and that has probably held the milage back, also.

I know it gets better milage the faster (and more consistantly) I drive it. The GTO loves to drive fast, rewards you with better milage, but I can't take that chance with the insurance company on my ass. We're only paying 800 annually on the GTO and want to keep it that way.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I got, with my GTO, 2005 M6, 17/18 around town and 24 on the highway most of the time. That was running at 75 or so on the highway. as stated I have gotten 26 with the cruise on at 60-65.


Just to show you what weight does, my C6 with the same motor as the GTO and an A6 gets 20-21 arond town. Out on the highway I've gotten 32-33 running 65-70. I usually run 75 and get 30. On rural highways were you run 50-60 it will consistantly get 34 mpg.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Nothin, driving like a GTO should be driven. _*When the wifys with me I drive like Miss Daisy*_ lol.
> I hear that you get the best mpg without the cruise control, just a steady foot. My guess is because the cruise control is constanly moving the throttle:confused .


*I'm lucky... My wife tells me I drive too slow... She lives for speed. When I told her I want the Challenger, she told me, get it in automatic so she can drive it... She wants the proposed SS @ 550HP... I said deal... *


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a 2005 m6 with 45k miles, K&N COI, Flowmaster exhaust with x-pipe, diablo sport predator. I see (and have always seen) about an average of 17 MPG on the city, and 28MPG on the highway. I drive hard from time to time, but I mostly keep the RPMs below 3k. I sometimes put the dash computer to show me what the instant MPGs are and I see that it has gone as high as 50MPG (downhill in 6th) and avg is about 32-35mpg under steady driving at 65 mph. I'm happy with what I see.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I own 4 cars and my GTO gets the best gas mileage out of all 4. I'm guessing I get 20 town and 25 plus city with the Goat...


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Heh heh.......I get 10 city and 18 hwy.........but who's counting? :cheers


----------



## vetwhat (Dec 23, 2005)

I get 22 combination driving with my '06 a4 and just shy of 5k miles. I'm happy with it.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i get about 20-21 out of my goat no matter what i try. i have gotten a best of 23 i think and that was shifting at less than 1500 rpms and cruising out of gear as often as possible. the terrain here in charleston is FLAT so i can't really seeing it getting much easier than that. on my 92 mustang i got 20 mpg before i fixed the exhaust now i get 23 mpg, no matter how i drive it. so i guess it evens out, newer technology with nearly twice the horses and a third more torque with 500 more pounds getting nearly the same gas mileage.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

I put a few hundred miles on the GTO this weekend (country miles) and I'm back up to 19.6 mpg.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

05 M6 custom tune, headers and no cats gets me about 23 on the highway with a few red lights. I rarely drive in the city


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

o4 m6 41K In town I get around 14 because of all the stop and go traffic.
Yesterday I went to Ill and back 303 miles average speed 63.7 and 24.7 mpg
Today I went to Indy abiut the smae # of miles but more stop and go. Average speed 58.3 and 24mpg. This is typical of what I get regardless of where I go and how fast I go. Season doesn't seem to make any deffference either.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*mileage*

On average I get exactly what the sticker says, 17 city and 25 highway. (that includes some pretty aggressive wind-outs and launches on occaision). I have gotten better, esp on the highway when driving like a little old lady. I hear with a CAI and other such bolt-ons those numbers can increase. I'll find out soon.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, I never expected to have the best fuel mileage on the board, but soo far it looks that way.. I've taken a few recent trips, and averaged between 27-28mpg. My 2004 GTO M12 is stock except for a K&N airfilter and a tornado thing (was given to me for free, couldn't pass it up). FYI, I only saw a 1mpg increase with the Tornado, not worth it IMO. 

And as a previous owner mentioned, in 2004 we drove out to the NCCC Corvette Convention in Las Vegas with our old 1999 FRC Corvette. Averaged 32mpg with the A/C on and cruise set around 80mph. Obviously the FRC is light, and somewhat aero-efficient, so it didn't take much to get great mileage out of it.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I just drove 265 miles this weekend, got an even 25MPH, that was about 80% highway at 72MPH with 20% city driving on that trip, with 8 highspeed passing of slower cars My average speed was 60.2. Hills make a BIG difference. Here in Alabama little flat land average 22 with the hills on the interstates. On flat land in FLA I was getting 26-28 at 72ish...Oh ya cruise control on most of the time.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

I live near Phila, it's hilly and congested. I've got the A4 and get 16 city and 24 highway, avg on the dash says 19.3 right now. The '04 LS1 gets better mileage than the LS2.:cheers


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*06 Mpg*

I get the same, 14.8 or 15.0 city and 17.5 highway.


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

*mileage*

I have a 2006 M6, I live on base so I am driving about 1.5 mi each way to work and I get about 13.5, recently did some highway trips to another base and even with the slow stop and go on base, I was getting about 20 avg. The most I have gotten was 27 mpg driving 65 for about 200 mi. non-stop on a cross country trip.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I just went from Columbia,SC to Dayton, OH, via I-77, which includes mountain driving, and my average speed was 69.7. My average gas mileage was 24.7. Most of the time I was doing 70 to 80 in the mountains so I think I got great mpg.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

picture from today. i was going from greenwood sc to charleston sc at around 62 mph but the average speed says 54.6 mph. it took 4 hours to get to charleston which i can normally do that in 2.5 making 22.8 mpg. so is it really worth driving that slow to get the gas mileage? i saved roughly 2 gallons in a 190 mile trip. think about the namount of revolutions i made versus the amount i would have made in a shorter time. wear tear, gas and time all play a critical factor. talk about the discipline i had to take to do this but if you read my buzzard thread in the exterior section you know why...
EDIT: forgot the picture


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

17. 17.5 on It almost all the time In a mix, mostly stop and go.


----------

